# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Big Wave

## Redaktion

Big Waves werden Wellen genannt, die bei hohem Swell an speziellen Spots brechen. Diese Spot nennen sich dann Big Wave Spots. Jaws ist z.B. solch ein Spot. Diese Riesenwelle bleiben absoluten Profis vorbehalten.

----------

